# So what is this?



## Ddumond (Jan 10, 2015)

I have had the pictured tool for about 30 years. I got it when my dad died. 
I know it was in his family for along time but he did not know what it was.
The nickel is there for reference. There are no labels or marks that I see.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*need a btter picture*

That image is about 2" x 2" square on my screen. :blink:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The picture is poor quality. A better one would certainly help. It looks like a wood burner or leather stamp.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

What's on the box, a name or logo or something?

How about on the handle, pat. date, name, something?


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

This is one time when size does matter. At first I thought it may have been something that a machinist might use. At this point, it does look like something used for leather stamping. I also would like to see a larger photo.

Paul


----------



## Ddumond (Jan 10, 2015)

*Hope this is a better picture*

There is no marking(s) of any kind on any part of the tool, the case or the little "bits" I hope this picture shows better detail but in case it does not.
The tool has a collet type end on it so that each of the bits can be used. On the opposite end it allows for 360 degree rotation of the tool. Each bit is identical as far as the way they are cut but they are all different sizes.
I think this came from my fraternal great grandfather. He was a carpenter and also did a lot of "fret" work with a small saw. Could this be a tool that would be used for the piercing hole?


----------



## Silvertip (Sep 5, 2012)

It looks a bit like an Archimedes drill that I have.?
Does the brass handle retract?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The picture was better. If you could post some close ups of the ends of the handle and the tips it would help.


----------



## Ddumond (Jan 10, 2015)

*Close ups of tool*

These 3 pics show the collet chuck end, the finger tip end and 1 of the bits. There are no brass parts and nothing extends or retracts on the tool. The only moveable parts are the collet chuck and on the finger tip end the end will allow complete rotation of the tool similar to what you see on the small precision screwdriver tools. Can not get phone to macro so the bit picture is fuzzy.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*so far we have no clue....*

I was thinking a drill with different size bits until you said ..."complete rotation of the tool". Now I'm thinking some sort of leather or metal embossing or engraving tool that you might push along, but the tool is too small in diameter to comfortably push on the end. Beats me.:blink:


----------

